# morph please



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

I got this little guy as a late xmas prezzie he came from a pet shop, who said the usuale 4/6 mounths old hight yellow, but i'm not sure the blue over his eyes, could that show a mack?, hes some kind of hypo but very yellow, the second pic is 4 weeks after I got him

thanks in advance


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Hypo.


----------



## Herpinfested (Apr 24, 2007)

super hypo, looks like it could be carrot tail too


----------



## gesh gecko (Feb 11, 2008)

super hypo carrot tail or super hypo tangerine carrot tail
if its only 4/6 mounths its got another half year-year to dovelop its colours it should lose those faint darkish bands on the back it might increase its carrot tail as well
just see........................


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Are you joking?

Even going off the 15% band = carrot tail which IMO is too low a % that isn't a carrot tail.


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Super hypo, probably a tangerine. Not a carrot tail yet (IMO) but could still develop into one.


----------



## gesh gecko (Feb 11, 2008)

sorry young gun its my opinion that when the leo grows older he will probaly be a carrot tail and that leo already has more than 15% carrot tail
just my opinion, i'am not joking: victory:


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

my gizzmo has more than 15% ct, its better in real life that the pic, the first pic I had had him about 10 days the second 4 weeks later, you can see its come on allready, when I got he had allmost no CT at all, also he is mustardy (is that a word?) in coulor, there are a couple of tiny tangareine marks on his back but thier very hard to see in the pic

isnt he just a hypo not SH as he has spots on his head?


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

pmamhayes said:


> my gizzmo has more than 15% ct, its better in real life that the pic, the first pic I had had him about 10 days the second 4 weeks later, you can see its come on allready, when I got he had allmost no CT at all, also he is mustardy (is that a word?) in coulor, there are a couple of tiny tangareine marks on his back but thier very hard to see in the pic
> 
> isnt he just a hypo not SH as he has spots on his head?


Hypo = less than 8 spots on body (general rule)
Super hypo = no spots on body
Super hypo baldy = no spots on body or head


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

I disagree, but a lot of people don't.

To me it should be:

No body spots = Hypo.
No body or head spots = Super Hypo.

Baldy is just a way to pass stuff off as 'better' IMO.

Look at the pic showin it from above, that isn't a carrot tail, plus it should be a 'band' or orange not just colouration at the top, and that is less than 15%.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

i'd class that as a super hypo carrot tail, as i would say its about 15% of the tail and is still young, 

hypo is a few spots on the body 
super hypo no spots on the body, can have spots on the head
baldy - no spots on the head


----------

